# Feeling like you can't face another cycle....



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm sure this feeling is common!  I've been through 2 fresh cycles which doesn't seem like much compared to others but I'm struggling with the thought of going through it all again. 
I had a miscarriage after cycle one and that affected me going into round 2 as I was an emotional wreck (I was very calm thoroughout my first cycle).  We are going to fund a 3rd and final go with donor sperm but I'm wondering when I'll ever be mentally ready.  I still cry most days and feel sad again about the miscarriage as it would have been due a few weeks ago.  I sometimes say to my partner I don't know if I can do it but the only alternatives are adoption or childlessness.  The other day I went to our new clinic for bloods and as soon as I was inside the clinic I felt really emotional.  I think I'm ok and then being in a clinic sets it all off again!  I'm aware I can't leave things too late as I've just turned 40.


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi MagicPillow,  
Just wanted to send a  .  I know how hard it is after a miscarraige,  I have had 3 sadly,  and it's hard to stay positive, and I think any cycles you have afterwards always give you a reminder.  I think you can do this,  you are much stronger than you think x just keep looking and moving forwards as I am sure there good things to come xxx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Magicpillow,

Sending you a massive hug too. Sometimes it's so hard to pick yourself up after yet another knock back. Failed cycles and a miscarriage are a lot to deal with, but being on this forum has shown me just how strong all us ladies are. 

Sometimes a bit of a break does a world of good - even just a week away. We did that after our second IVF and it really helped get me in the right head space for my third. We also had one session with a counsellor which helped me vent all my frustrations. 

xx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks so much ladies; it's nice to know you're not the only one feeling like this even though I wish we weren't all going through it!  I'm sure I can do it and am going to try and get myself into the right mindset as best I can.  I've got some really good hypnosis tracks that I'm going to try and make the most of.  Need to keep telling myself it'll be ok whatever happens as I'm pinning too much on this 'last go!'
Wishing you all lots of luck in your journeys xxx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

magicpillow - hay pickle, yes we have all had that feeling, im the same at the mo, im either fighting with everyone to get someone to help me and listen to me (I actually sat round my local MP,s garden on Friday night and refused to leave until he heard me, my clinic wont scan me or pay for me even though im halfway through my cycle and they said they would, they cancelled everything) - its so hard when the world keeps moving and your stuck, stuck in the same old IVF world of injections, appointments trying to remember which one you swallow and which one goes up! my friends are so sick of hearing it now we stopped telling people on cycle 3. 

have you thought about a clinic aboard, it wasn't the best treatment but it was nice, I had a 10day holiday in the sun and with flights drugs and treatment I paid £2400 (£8000 in the UK) it might be something to look into as its a break as well, and after a bad year I needed it

we said our last go about 4 times now, I never think I can go on again but somehow we do, we always manage, and you will do to, so just relax for now, weigh up your choices and you will be fighting fit and ready to start it all over again soon xx


----------

